# Chuck's Setup



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

*HOME THEATER*

Denon AVR-3805 A/V Receiver
Perreaux PMF 5150B Main Amp (L/R)
Oppo Digital OPDV971H DVD Player 
BenQ PE7700 Front Projector
Wilsonart Laminate 97" Mat White Custom Screen
Acoustat 3 Electrostatic Main Speakers (L/R)
Axiom QS8 Surrounds and VP150 Center
HSU VTF-3 MK2 Subwoofer with Behringer DSP-1124P Equalizer
Sony RM-AV3000 Remote Control

*SETUP EQUIPMENT*

Liberty Instruments IMP/M MLS FFT Measurement System
Liberty Instruments LAUD Multi-mode Measurement System
Room EQ Wizard with Sound Blaster MP3+
Mitey Mike Measurement Microphone
Radio Shack Analog SPL Meter (original version)


----------

